
If you're an expert, search for fresh jobs in technology using this job board - worktipper
http://www.worktipper.com/
======
allpratik
One suggestion, please improve your search. Results are highly irrelevant. I
tried "product manager" and 35 results came up with almost 34 of them as
completely irrelevant!

If there are not many product manager jobs currently available, then you may
try to mention it clearly somewhere and then display other jobs below it.

------
herickson123
Just to see typed in "software engineer" in the Bay Area. Got 4 hits with many
times more coming from ZipRecruiter. Why would I use this and not just go to
ZipRecruiter or Indeed?

